# CALLING ALL NASCAR FANS



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, I asked for this SUNDAY off just for the race. I have Directv and this week they are giving the PRESS PASS for free on that weekend. I can split the Tv to watch 2 drivers and the main race, actually 4 drivers but don't want to do that, the MAIN screen gets to small. 

I need to clean out some freezer space so I will PROVIDE ALL THE MEAT. IF we get a full house I will provide a rack of VEAL, a few racks of lamb, deep fry and grill some fish and serve it with the Crawfish JULIEE SAUCE. ( ASK DAN ABOUT IT)

We can get a KEG if you would like or it can be BYOB. If a keg everyone would have to chip in on that though. 

I will have the soup, my TACO SOUP, and all the stuff for the party far as plates bowls and such. Snacks I will not have unless you just want to eat one peice of fish and call that a snack. LOL...........

Let me know how many folks are interested. Either way I'm gonna have a few folks over and watch the race but I'm inviting up to 20 due to the parking and the neighbors. :banghead

Here is the kicker. After the last event I had here with the NOSEY ASS NEIGHBOR then I want to limit it to 30 people. 

After the 1st 20 that respond via post, phone call, PM or person then I will post that the spots have been filled. 

I live on the westside and have 2 bedrooms for folks that live far away, IE out of state or NAVARRE, so you can spend the night IF you want. Race should be over by 7 PM or so.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Murph, Pencil me in....I will call you later in the week to firm it up:letsdrink


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll double check with katie but I should be good for it.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Matt, I can't remember. Are you married and bringing your wife if you are?

If so then 10 spots are filled folks, Maybe 12 I have to call H2O tomorrow because he was talking about coming down that weekend but may not be staying.

I was hoping that the folks in the racing league would be here, just a little more ribbing on each other. LOL.........


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Murph, would love to come, but unfortunately I will be flying my cross country training event to Santa Fe, NM this weekend. I'll be thinking about all them good eats while I'm snowboarding on Sunday. Hopefully I don't break or freeze anything.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes I am married but my better half is out of town so I will be flying solo...will you pm me your phone # murph


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Plan on bringing the boat trailer down after church on Sunday Murph so I will be there for awhile. Probably be Robert and myself but we will head back that evening so don't save the Birmingham room. Don't forget to give me a call today beween 1430 and 1500. Tell that dang Chef to quit working you so hard.

Mark


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Murph, unfortunately I have a change in plans...f**king military so I will not be able to make it on Sunday:banghead ya'll drink a case for me:letsdrink


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like I will be working for a while. Damn this storm. Maby I can catch the end.

Sky


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Is it just me or are people going to shit if a Toyota wins he 50th Daytona?

Even though the Camry is more American made then the Ford, Chevy and Dodge combined, people are still stuck on the Japanese in NASCAR.

WTF? Four wheels and a motor? Run it.


----------

